# How big was your gsd at 5 months?



## Samson&Marley (Jan 11, 2020)

Hi,
Just out of curiosity I wanted to see how Marley compared to other pups at 5 month. He’s my 3rd gsd (all male) and my other two both ended up being bigger than the standard, but can’t remember them being this big at this age. Marley is 60lbs and just under 24 inches at the withers. He’s not fat more on the lean side.


----------



## buddyr93 (Sep 26, 2017)

Wow, my female was just over 30 lbs at 5 months! Granted, she did have some digestive issues from the time we got her so she's been playing catch up.


----------



## Kody Njolstad (Nov 24, 2019)

My little dude is 4.5 months old now and 45lbs. He isn't super tall, not as tall as my other gsd was at that age but just as heavy. Although he is built noticeably different. My oldest grew up like a giraffe and then added weight, where this new pup has think legs, huge feet but is a little shorter


----------



## jurgen24 (Jun 16, 2019)

CJ was 54lbs at 5 months, now (4 yrs) he’s about 110lbs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samson&Marley (Jan 11, 2020)

jurgen24 said:


> CJ was 54lbs at 5 months, now (4 yrs) he’s about 110lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow 110lbs, he must be huge.


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

jurgen24 said:


> CJ was 54lbs at 5 months, now (4 yrs) he’s about 110lbs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Pics please...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jurgen24 (Jun 16, 2019)

Nscullin said:


> Pics please...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk











New item by Jürgen Schulz







photos.app.goo.gl






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

A tiny 34lbs at 5 months. Hit a 13-14lbs growth spurt though between 6-7 months. Now a healthy 90lbs.


----------



## McGloomy (Mar 13, 2018)

(at almost 3 years old)


----------



## Nscullin (Sep 29, 2019)

jurgen24 said:


> New item by Jürgen Schulz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can’t see anything but his face. Side view please. For some reason I just doubt that your dog is not overweight. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuckey (Feb 1, 2020)

Mia was about 45 lbs.


----------



## TJM (May 29, 2020)

Samson&Marley said:


> Hi,
> Just out of curiosity I wanted to see how Marley compared to other pups at 5 month. He’s my 3rd gsd (all male) and my other two both ended up being bigger than the standard, but can’t remember them being this big at this age. Marley is 60lbs and just under 24 inches at the withers. He’s not fat more on the lean side.


O


Samson&Marley said:


> Hi,
> Just out of curiosity I wanted to see how Marley compared to other pups at 5 month. He’s my 3rd gsd (all male) and my other two both ended up being bigger than the standard, but can’t remember them being this big at this age. Marley is 60lbs and just under 24 inches at the withers. He’s not fat more on the lean side.


I have a 17 week old female we just got back from the vet and she weighed 48.6 lbs.


----------



## JunoVonNarnia (Apr 8, 2020)

Female. 6 months old today and 51 lbs. 
43 lbs at 5 months. She was the runt of her litter. This photo was taken today.


----------



## TJM (May 29, 2020)

H


TJM said:


> O
> 
> I have a 17 week old female we just got back from the vet and she weighed 48.6 lbs.
> View attachment 559917
> View attachment 559918


The vet report


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Elva weighed 35 pounds at 20 weeks and now she's 5 years old, she weighs 58 pounds. She's fine boned but very active. New pup Clyde already weighs 51 pounds at 19 weeks and is a much more solid build. He's going to be a lot bigger than her for sure. Here's a video so you can see Clyde and Elva at the river


----------



## Samson&Marley (Jan 11, 2020)

UPDATE

Marley is now 7 month old and weighs 78lbs and is nearly 27 inches at the withers. 
At 6 month he was 70lbs and 26 inches. Hopefully he’ll start slowing down soon he’s like a horse already.


----------



## jurgen24 (Jun 16, 2019)

Samson&Marley said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Marley is now 7 month old and weighs 78lbs and is nearly 27 inches at the withers.
> At 6 month he was 70lbs and 26 inches. Hopefully he’ll start slowing down soon he’s like a horse already.


You are on track for a 110lb whopper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Quixotic (Apr 30, 2020)

Freya was right around 30 pounds at five months (a week and a half ago). She was still tiny at 16 weeks at just under 13 pounds when I got her. Some of the sizes of yours make my eyes bug out, but I know these dogs grow at dramatically different rates based on so many variables. She's happy and healthy, and that's all I care about.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

All of mine (females) are around 40-45 pounds at 5-6 months of age. They have all matured out at between 60-70 pounds as adults, and right in the breed standard, but they are breed to be correct.


----------



## mnm (Jan 9, 2006)

That should be 40-50 pounds...


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

Archer weighed 58lbs at 5-6 months. He was always a big boy, second biggest in his litter, but I honestly don’t know how much he weighs now at 13 months. I need to find a scale.


----------



## Kennaandkurama (Apr 15, 2019)

Kuru was about 30lbs when she turned 5 months, and then 38 nearing 6 months


----------



## johnorpheus (Jun 25, 2020)

Quixotic said:


> Freya was right around 30 pounds at five months (a week and a half ago). She was still tiny at 16 weeks at just under 13 pounds when I got her. Some of the sizes of yours make my eyes bug out, but I know these dogs grow at dramatically different rates based on so many variables. She's happy and healthy, and that's all I care about.


That's exactly right. It's not a size contest to see who can get the biggest dog. Remember breed standard for females roughly 50-70 at maturity. My Theodora is 26 lbs at 17 weeks and vet said she was healthy weight. If she only ends up a 50-60 lb shepherd that is fine with me as long as she is happy and healthy.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

Clyde is 5 months old and as tall as my 5 year old. But she's the low end of breed standard and has a very feminine face and build. Currently she's 26kg (57 lbs) and he's 25kg (55lbs) and he'll grow a lot still. For me it's all about having each individual dog at a healthy weight and right now, they both are.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Samson&Marley said:


> UPDATE
> 
> Marley is now 7 month old and weighs 78lbs and is nearly 27 inches at the withers.
> At 6 month he was 70lbs and 26 inches. Hopefully he’ll start slowing down soon he’s like a horse already.


Rogan is 7 months and weighs 82-85 pounds (scale jumps around a little because I'm carrying him, scale is accurate to my doctors) and 27.5" at the withers. He's about the same weight as my 6 yo GSD (80 pounds) but markedly taller. At 5 months old, he was 58 pounds iirc.

What I don't understand is he's about the same height and weight as your dog but still looks emaciated compared to yours. He''s still all legs. As some here know, I've had to feed him 2.5c X 3 feedings per day just to get him to not look like a concentration camp survivor. Only a week ago, I cut him back to 2.5 X2 per day feedings. When he fills out, he'll be a big boy, his paws are not just large but tall heavy pads.


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

WNGD said:


> Rogan is 7 months and weighs 82-85 pounds (scale jumps around a little because I'm carrying him, scale is accurate to my doctors) and 27.5" at the withers. He's about the same weight as my 6 yo GSD (80 pounds) but markedly taller. At 5 months old, he was 58 pounds iirc.
> 
> What I don't understand is he's about the same height and weight as your dog but still looks emaciated compared to yours. He''s still all legs. As some here know, I've had to feed him 2.5c X 3 feedings per day just to get him to not look like a concentration camp survivor. Only a week ago, I cut him back to 2.5 X2 per day feedings. When he fills out, he'll be a big boy, his paws are not just large but tall heavy pads.


What I've found with Clyde is that some weeks he can look quite chubby and then he suddenly gains legs, shoots up and looks really skinny again. It probably helps that I had a bitch first who really didn't like eating, whereas he does. Regardless, she's now a healthy 55lbs at 5 years of age and he's the same weight at 5 months, and will be a much bigger dog. Just make sure that they're healthy and active and the food seems to follow.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Rogan at 7 months is already taller, longer and heavier (82 lbs but super skinny) than my 6 year old male GSD


----------



## geo.ulrich (Jul 14, 2020)

Judah was 57# at 5 - 6 months at 3 years 6 months 120 # 29 " at withers


----------



## Samson&Marley (Jan 11, 2020)

Marley is now 9 and a half month old,
He weighs 86lbs and is just under 28 inches tall. So his growth has really slowed down the last couple of month thank god. Don’t think he’ll gain much more in height maybe half an inch to an inch.


----------



## K9SHOUSE (Jun 8, 2003)

Wrigley is almost 5 months. He weighs 60 lbs. Right now he and a brother are close. They have a sister who's the smallest and gaining on 30lbs.


----------

